# the lug size



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

hey does anybody know what the lug space it on a 89' max? what i mean is what size rims fit on a max. thanx


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

nagal said:


> *hey does anybody know what the lug space it on a 89' max? what i mean is what size rims fit on a max. thanx *


I believe it's 114 mm spacing bolt pattern. Anyone want to correct me if I'm wrong??!


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

yea i think your right, it is a 114 mm. i think you fit up to 19" rims on the max, not sure about 20


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

92-PerlMax said:


> *yea i think your right, it is a 114 mm. i think you fit up to 19" rims on the max, not sure about 20 *


You can fit skinny 20s if you don't have a drop (on 3rd gens, that is) but it will rub if you turn too much. Looks like crap, too.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

*nice*

thanz guys that was a big help


----------

